# Safe Cleaner for Removing Body Oils from iBook?



## Amie (Jan 8, 2006)

I know you're not supposed to use chemicals (nothing but a lint-free cloth dampened with water) to clean your iBook, per Apple's instructions in the manual. But water doesn't get the hand oils off the keyboard (the areas on either side of the trackpad mouse where you rest your hands when typing). Does anyone know of a safe and effective cleaner that will remove it? It used to be white; now it's got sort of a gray discoloration.


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 8, 2006)

probably iKlear by Klearscreen
http://store.klearscreen.com/index.php?cPath=22
this is Oked by Apple to use on LCD screens. (in-fact, it is sold at Apple stores around the country)


----------



## Amie (Jan 8, 2006)

JetwingX said:
			
		

> probably iKlear by Klearscreen
> http://store.klearscreen.com/index.php?cPath=22
> this is Oked by Apple to use on LCD screens. (in-fact, it is sold at Apple stores around the country)


It's not the screen I'm asking about. The screen is fine. It's where you put your hands ... never mind. Just read my post again.


----------



## fryke (Jan 8, 2006)

I'd try the stuff you use on windows. Not the operating system but the actual glass windows. Not too much of course and make sure not to put the stuff below the keys of the keyboard. I'd also power down the iBook instead of only letting it sleep. If you don't use too much of it, it shouldn't hurt.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jan 8, 2006)

I've always used the "Multipurpose Anti-Static Cleaner" sprays on my Powerbook's keyboard and body, and "Screen Cleaning"  spray on my PB's screen that one finds in various office/computer supply stores.  They work extremely well and  I've never had any problems with them.
Apple's implied warning against using these cleaners is, no doubt, just precautionary; there hypothetically/conceivably might be a spray or two that does cause problems, but I've not come across them.
If any one has had experience with a damaging spray cleaner, or knows about any, please post it .


----------



## mdnky (Jan 8, 2006)

I always used rubbing alcohol on mine (plastic, not the screen).  Just hold a soft rag over the bottle and flip it a few times to dampen, then rub the grit away.  Worked wonders on the iBook I had over the 3 or so years I owned it.

Be careful with window cleaner...some brands still use ammonia.


----------



## mw84 (Jan 8, 2006)

You could also try alcohol, stick some on a cotton bud or something that get's a lot of things off. I'd try any of the suggested products on another keyboard first though, just too see what happens before you use it on your ibook.

EDIT: Nevermind, I was beat to it


----------



## Dusky (Jan 8, 2006)

About a year and a half ago, I was at the Apple Store in Glendale, California looking to replace my iBook 900mhz.  Given that both the iBook and the PowerBook I was looking at came in similar configurations, I chose the PowerBook mainly because of the issue that Amie discusses in this thread...  I knew the wrist rest area in the iBook would soon show wear and tear.  I hope the next iBooks won't be made from the same material (or is it just the color they chose?).


----------



## Amie (Jan 8, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> I'd try the stuff you use on windows. Not the operating system but the actual glass windows. Not too much of course and make sure not to put the stuff below the keys of the keyboard. I'd also power down the iBook instead of only letting it sleep. If you don't use too much of it, it shouldn't hurt.


LOL

Windows OS needs a *lot* more than glass cleaner to make it a clean OS. 

Thanks for your advice, but I just *can't* use glass cleaner on my precious iBook. Apple says absolutely NO chemicals containing amonia and/or alcohol, and I believe glass cleaner contains at least one of those ingredients.


----------



## Amie (Jan 8, 2006)

mdnky said:
			
		

> I always used rubbing alcohol on mine (plastic, not the screen).  Just hold a soft rag over the bottle and flip it a few times to dampen, then rub the grit away.  Worked wonders on the iBook I had over the 3 or so years I owned it.
> 
> Be careful with window cleaner...some brands still use ammonia.


Rubbing alcohol??? :-o

That's one of the ingredients Apple says DO NOT USE.


----------



## Amie (Jan 8, 2006)

mw84 said:
			
		

> You could also try alcohol, stick some on a cotton bud or something that get's a lot of things off. I'd try any of the suggested products on another keyboard first though, just too see what happens before you use it on your ibook.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I was beat to it


Try it on another keyboard? Well, since my iBook is the only one I have, I guess I'll have to go to the Apple store and ask if they would mind if I tried a little rubbing alcohol on one of their displays to see if it would do any damage.


----------



## Amie (Jan 8, 2006)

Dusky said:
			
		

> About a year and a half ago, I was at the Apple Store in Glendale, California looking to replace my iBook 900mhz.  Given that both the iBook and the PowerBook I was looking at came in similar configurations, I chose the PowerBook mainly because of the issue that Amie discusses in this thread...  I knew the wrist rest area in the iBook would soon show wear and tear.  I hope the next iBooks won't be made from the same material (or is it just the color they chose?).


The material is fantastic--it's polycarbonate, which is very rugged, long-lasting material (same stuff bullet-proof glass is constructed from). The color, being white, does tend to show dirt, etc.--but that's why they make cleaning solution. And, actually, it's not only the white iBooks that have this problem. The PowerBooks have the same problem (all laptops tend to have this problem because of hand placement); a few of my friends have PowerBooks and theirs all have the same thing (it's just slightly less noticeable because of the silver color).


----------



## simbalala (Jan 8, 2006)

I use a damp paper towel (actually half of one). I fold it, make it wet then squeeze a few drops of liquid dish soap or hand soap on it, wet it and refold it to distribute the soap a little better then squeeze out excess water so that it's not sopping wet.

Wipe the surfaces (I even do the keycaps) repeating the process with yet another paper towel till the paper towel(s) are clean and don't show more grime. 

Wipe it down with another damp but not soapy towel then a dry towel but there should not be much water left if you've squeezed the towels fairly dry.

I even do the screen this way from time to time (gently) to get off marks that plain old water won't take off. I've done it for years starting with a Powerbook 3400 then a Pismo, now an 15" G4 PB.


----------



## Dusky (Jan 8, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> (it's just slightly less noticeable because of the silver color).



I'd say "very much, mucho, mucho, mucho less noticeable," but okay.   I don't know if the iBook you own is made from the same material as the iBook G3 900, but if it is...  just wait to see what will happen to that wrist-rest if you (like me) never bother to clean it.  My PowerBook spoils me...  no cleaning no problem.


----------



## Dusky (Jan 8, 2006)

simbalala said:
			
		

> I use a damp paper towel (actually half of one). I fold it, make it wet then squeeze a few drops of liquid dish soap or hand soap on it, wet it and refold it to distribute the soap a little better then squeeze out excess water so that it's not sopping wet.
> 
> Wipe the surfaces (I even do the keycaps) repeating the process with yet another paper towel till the paper towel(s) are clean and don't show more grime.
> 
> ...



You make it a ritual.


----------



## simbalala (Jan 8, 2006)

Dusky said:
			
		

> You make it a ritual.


I made it sound more complicated than it is because I didn't want anyone to misunderstand what I'm describing.

That way I don't get blamed when someone pours a glass of water into their machine.


----------



## Dusky (Jan 8, 2006)

> That way I don't get blamed when someone pours a glass of water into their machine.



We're not _that_ stupid!  (We pour oil instead...  it makes the machinery work more smoothly. )


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 8, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> It's not the screen I'm asking about. The screen is fine. It's where you put your hands ... never mind. Just read my post again.


I am/was well aware of what you were talking about (I'm not that dumb ). I mentioned the LCD part because that is where the biggest problem is with most cleaners. you can use it on and around the trackpad with no worries of harmful chemicals touching the screen.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 9, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> Rubbing alcohol??? :-o
> 
> That's one of the ingredients Apple says DO NOT USE.



Yup...but it works great.  I never had an issue with mine over the 3 or so years I did it.  You just have to be really careful not to over-dampen the rag with it.  If you're not comfortable doing it though, don't.

As far as the keyboard goes, the G3 models were notorious for their translucent keys yellowing.  The G4 models didn't yellow as bad, but are going to get dirty with use.  The only way to counter-act that without the help of chemicals is to clean it religiously (like as in after every time you use it), and even then it's not going to be 100% effective.


----------



## simbalala (Jan 9, 2006)

mdnky said:
			
		

> Yup...but it works great.  I never had an issue with mine over the 3 or so years I did it.  You just have to be really careful not to over-dampen the rag with it.  If you're not comfortable doing it though, don't.


If you want a demo of how bad alcohol is with plastics find yourself a piece of old plexiglass (the thick stuff, used for showcases, signs and stuff).

Put it on a flat surface and pour a little puddle of alcohol on it. Just let it dry out then check your work. Not good.

_(I learned the hard way)_


----------



## mdnky (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm well aware of the chemistry involved here.  For one acrylic (Polymethyl methacrylate, aka. Plexiglass) is a completely different material than polycarbonate is.  Alcohol will eat right through acrylic, I'm not debating that at all.  The most it'll do to polycarbonate is start to dry it out (which still takes a lot of time and exposure to happen).

Polycarbonate (what the case is made of) is safe to be cleaned with up to a 95% solution of ethyl alcohol or isopropyl alcohol.  Rubbing alcohol in the US is usually isopropyl based, but can be ethyl based or a mix of the two; and is generally a 50% to 80% solution (which you can easily dilute).  

In fact quite a few manufacturers/suppliers of Isopropyl alcohol package it in polycarbonate containers.  If it worries you that much, you could always go back over the area with another cloth that's dampened in water to remove any residue which may be left behind, or just not use it at all.

The guys who mod the mac cases (g4 towers, iBooks) actually soak their parts for long periods of time in alcohol to remove the paint Apple applies on the inside.  It will eat through the paint (which is acrylic based) but doesn't harm the 'plastic (poly)' itself.  As long as you're just wiping the outside of an iBook with a alcohol dampened (not dripping wet) cloth, you shouldn't have any problems what so ever.


It's an option, wether you choose to use it or not is your own prerogative.  I used it on my laptop for years without an issue.  It's the only thing I've found that worked well, not to mention it's darn cheap and easy to acquire.


----------



## Amie (Jan 9, 2006)

JetwingX said:
			
		

> I am/was well aware of what you were talking about (I'm not that dumb ). I mentioned the LCD part because that is where the biggest problem is with most cleaners. you can use it on and around the trackpad with no worries of harmful chemicals touching the screen.


Of course not. I'd never suggest you were dumb. But the LCD screen is not a problem for me--plain old water with a lint-free cloth gets it sparkly clean.


----------



## Amie (Jan 9, 2006)

Methinks mdnky is a laboratory scientist for Apple.


----------



## mw84 (Jan 9, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> Try it on another keyboard? Well, since my iBook is the only one I have, I guess I'll have to go to the Apple store and ask if they would mind if I tried a little rubbing alcohol on one of their displays to see if it would do any damage.




School library? Their keyboards are always covered or buy cheap one from a junk shop, I'm sure you'll pick up a generic one for £2 max.


----------



## powermac (Jan 10, 2006)

Use Windex on the keyboard and outer shell. And soapy water on screen.


----------



## Amie (Jan 10, 2006)

mw84 said:
			
		

> School library? Their keyboards are always covered or buy cheap one from a junk shop, I'm sure you'll pick up a generic one for £2 max.


School library? Aw ... how sweet! mw84 thinks I'm a youngin'!


----------



## Amie (Jan 10, 2006)

powermac said:
			
		

> Use Windex on the keyboard and outer shell. And soapy water on screen.


You're kidding, right?


----------



## mw84 (Jan 10, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> School library? Aw ... how sweet! mw84 thinks I'm a youngin'!



Ok a public library ! This is textbook female behavior..


----------



## Amie (Jan 11, 2006)

mw84 said:
			
		

> Ok a public library ! This is textbook female behavior..


Speaking of textbook behavior, I belive yours can be found in "Typcial School-Age Male & Dime-Store Psychology."


----------



## mw84 (Jan 11, 2006)

lol


----------



## mdnky (Jan 12, 2006)

Be nice...else the ::evil:: might get you.


----------



## Amie (Jan 12, 2006)

mdnky said:
			
		

> Be nice...else the ::evil:: might get you.


Nah ... the ::evil:: is afraid of me.


----------

